# Gehäuselüfter steuern



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Hallo

Ich bräuchte mal wieder eure kompetente Hilfe als PC Bastel-Einsteiger.
Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt von meiner aktuellen Gehäuse Situation.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lüfter 1 und 2 sind jeweils auf dem Mainboard an Steckern "SYS_FAN1" und "SYS_FAN2"
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Nr 1 eigentlich immer ziemlich schnell läuft und auch dementsprechend laut ist.
Ich geh davon aus, dass Nr 2 genauso läuft, aber der ist kleiner und nicht so laut.

In Programmen wie Speed Fan oder HW Monitor wird mir von den Lüftern aber keine Drehzahl angezeigt.
Im Bios finde ich zwar die Einstellungen für diese beiden Lüfter, aber die werden dort auch mit 0 Drehzahl angezeigt und die Einstellungen dort haben keinen Einflauss auf die Drehzahl. (vom Geräusch her)

Es ist ein Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P


Kann es sein, dass die Lüfter gar nicht zur automatischen Steuerung gedacht sind ?

Die Lüfter haben 3 Pin Stecker und am Mainboard sind auch 3 Pins.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Problem: Spannungsgeregelte 3-PIN Lüfter lassen sich nicht über Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) 
geregelte 4-PIN Lüftersteuerungen regeln. Sie bekommen dann immer 12V.

Dein Mainbaord hat aber diese Anschlüsse:
1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 3-Pin

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist der 3-PIN Anschluss bei diesem Board ungeregelt,
die 4-PIN Anschlüsse sind aber umschaltbar von spannungsgeregelt aug PWM


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Achso.
Also kann ich auf dem Board auch keine PWM Lüfter nutzen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*



Noxaris schrieb:


> Achso.
> Also kann ich auf dem Board auch keine PWM Lüfter nutzen ?


PWM-Lüfter kann man immer nutzen, über die Spannung kann man jeden Lüfter regeln, 
über eine Pulsweitenmodulation aber nur 4-PIn üfter. Welche Lüfter hast Du?

Ich habe Dir oben noch etwas ergänzt.


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Hm nix besonderes glaub ich. 
Sind auch schon etwas ältere Modelle.

Die Lüfter soll sich ja auch anpassen von der Geschwindigkeit und nicht konstant bleiben. 
Ob er das tut weiss ich ja eben auch nicht genau.

Ich dachte immer, wenn die auf dem Mainboard sind, tun die das automatisch abhängig von der CPU.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*



Noxaris schrieb:


> Hm nix besonderes glaub ich.
> Sind auch schon etwas ältere Modelle..


Und PWM oder nicht? Ob sie älter sind, oder schwarz, oder beim Eisenkarl gekauft, bringt uns nicht weiter.... 
3-PIN oder 4-PIN, darum geht es

Egal, installiere Dir zu Deinem Mainboard das auf der DVD mitgelieferte Programm Ease Tune und regele damit die Lüfter:
GIGABYTE Latest 9 Series Software Utilities


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Oh stimmt da war ja ne cd dabei 
Ich hab den PC erst vor 2 Tagen umgebaut und die MB CD völlig vergessen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Du hast hoffentlich alle Treiber installiert, Chipsatz, etc.....


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Ne, das hab ich dann wohl auch nicht. So ein Anfänger Fehler x(


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Schau es Dir hier in Ruhe an, was Du brauchst:
GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150-HD3P (rev. 1.0)

1. Betriebssystem auswählen, ich vermute mal Win 10:
also diese Seite: GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150-HD3P (rev. 1.0)

Wichtig sind: 
- Chipsatz
- Intel LAN Treiber
- Realtek HD Audio Driver
Sollte aber alles auf der DVD mit drauf sein.

Die anderen musst Du Dir überlegen, z.B. der VGA-Treiber für die integrierte Grafikeinheit. 
Das kann mal interessant werden, wenn DX 12 neben der Grafikkarte auch die integrierte nutzt.
Ich halte es immer mit "weniger ist mehr", weil manche Zusatztreiber auch Ärger machen.


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

So ich hab mal alles wichtige installiert.

Easy Tune konnte aber keine Lüftersteuerung aber dieser System Information Viewer.
Nur kann der auch nur den CPU Lüfter erkennen.
Muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden, dass es nicht geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

1.: Wo hängen denn die Lüfter am Mainboard. Du hast gelesen, dass es unterschiedliche Lüfteranschlüsse gibt?
2.: Natürlich beinhaltet Easy Tune eine Lüftersteuerung, ich habe sie Dir verlinkt
3.: Es gibt keine Lüfter, die nicht zu regeln sind, aber sehr alte mit nur 2 Leitungen geben kein Drehzahlsignal ab

Wenn es Dir zu laut ist und der Rechner nicht zu warm wird, versuch es mit einem 7V Adapter, 
die gibt es überall für kleines Geld und liegen oder Kühlern oder Lüftern bei.


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

1. die hängen an den SYS_FAN Steckern auf dem Mainboard.
2. siehe Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nochmal genau geschaut.

Alle meine Lüfter haben 3er Stecker.
Das Mainboard hat 3 Sys_Fan Anschlüsse.
2 davon haben 4 Pins und 1 hat 3 Pins.

Ich habe 1 Lüfter mit 3 Pins an einem 4er Stecker und 1 am 3er Stecker.

Hilft uns das weiter ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*



Noxaris schrieb:


> Hilft uns das weiter ?


Dann ist eine Regelung der Lüfter wohl nicht möglich. Aber schauen wir zur Sicherheit mal in Dein Handbuch:
GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150-HD3P (rev. 1.0)


siehe Seite 14: ( Bild anklicken, und es wird groß)
1. wie vermutet ist der 3-PIN Anschluss ungeregelt und ohne Drehzahlinformation, die beiden 4-PIN Anschlüsse sollten aber die Drehzahl Deiner Lüfter auslesen können.

2. Die 4-PIN Anschlüsse haben eine Spannungsregelung (12V / Speed Control). Damit sollten die Lüfter eigentlich regelbar sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

genau, die Seite hatte ich auch schon gesehen. 

Dann liegt es scheinbar daran, dass die Lüfter das nicht ünterstützen. Bzw müsste ja zumindest 1 von beiden dann geregelt sein.
Ich probier morgen mal ob ich die anders einstecken kann und ob sich etwas ändert.

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*



Noxaris schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe !


Nicht so schnell, ich lese noch in Ruhe und noch hoffe ich, dass Du im Bios umschalten kannst. 
1. Schritt von Dir: Beide Gehäuse Lüfter an die Lüfteranschlüsse mit 4-PIN Anschluss stecken.
2. Noch einmal mit Easy Tune unter der Lüftersteuerung schauen, ob die Lüfter regelbar sind.
Ich schau mal parallel, ob es zu dem Programm ein Handbuch gibt, dauert 5min....

Das muss funktionieren, ich habe jetzt aber keine Lust, mir nervtötende Videos anzuschauen, 
leider verschwindet die Tradition, zu einem Produkt ein Handbuch zu erstellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Deine 4-PIN SYS Lüfteranschlüsse MÜSSEN 3-PIN Lüfter ansteuern können. Hier ist genau beschrieben, was ich vermutet habe:

Quelle: 3-pin Fan to 4-pin Header - [Solved] - Components



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxaris (11. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

ok, dann muss ich die einfach mal an die 4er Pins anschliessen.
Aber ich wundere mich nur, warum dann nicht zumindest der eine schon erkannt wird.

Aber vom Gefühl her. Der Kleine Lüfter ist ja am 4er und ist auch nicht so schnell.
Ich steck morgen mal den großen auch um, dazu muss ich den PC abbauen, sonst komm ich schwer hin.
Ich melde mich wieder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Übrigens passiert es oft, dass Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht angezeigt werden, gerade im Idle, also ohne Last, weil die Drehzahlen der Lüfter zu gering ist.
Im Bios solltest Du sie aber sehen


----------



## Noxaris (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

So ich hab jetzt mal den Lüfter vorne und hinten beide an die 4er Pins angeschlossen.
Und siehe da. Warum auch immer, werden die Lüfter jetzt erkannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

Weil der 3.Pin das Steuersignal liefert


----------



## Noxaris (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*

aber der eine war schon die ganze Zeit am 4er Pin. Versteh ich nicht ^^


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter steuern*



Noxaris schrieb:


> aber der eine war schon die ganze Zeit am 4er Pin. Versteh ich nicht ^^



Vlt. kam damit das Prog nicht klar


----------

